# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Crer un lecteur de flux RSS avec une application iPhone [Tutoriel]

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel traduit par ram-0000 intitul : 


*Crer un lecteur de flux RSS avec une application iPhone* 






> Nous avons reu un certain nombre de demandes pour un tutoriel sur la cration d'un lecteur de flux RSS. Cette semaine, Rafael Garcia Leiva va nous montrer comment crer une application iPhone pour lire un flux RSS. Rafael est un dveloppeur expriment d'applications iPhone, auteur de plus d'une douzaine de programmes. Actuellement, il travaille comme dveloppeur indpendant d'applications iPhone et enseigne des cours d'introduction et des cours avancs sur la programmation iPhone. Quand il est loin d'un clavier, Rafael passe son temps dans les montagnes avec sa femme et ses trois enfants.


Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture.

Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas  commenter !




* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------

